# IPOD Touch [FROM:Mac]



## jolanta (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an IPOD Touch older version operating 4.2.1 Model MC086E which I have set up to download E-Mails from Sky ISP. IPOD is set up using IMAP to receive & Sky account has been set up to allow IMAP & Pop3 for my laptop where I use Windows Mail to download E-Mails. Emails download to my IPOD fine & they remain on Sky server after that so that I can then download the same emails on my laptop (operating system Windows Vista). But what I want to be able to do is do all of this but when I look at my E-Mails which I download first to my IPOD Touch, I then want to delete the ones I don't want on my IPOD so that when I subsequently use my laptop & Windows Mail, those I have deleted on my IPOD will no longer be there when I download from Sky to my laptop & those which I have left on my IPOD will be there.
At the moment, on my IPOD, I have Settings, Account, Advanced set as "Mailbox Behaviours" = Drafts Mailbox = Drafts, Sent Mailbox = Sent Messages, Deleted Mailbox = On my Ipod and "Deleted Messages" = Remove - Never. These settings, as I have said, allow me to download both to my IPOD & to my laptop subsequently BUT when I deleye an E-Mail on my IPOD, it is still there when I download E-Mails to my kaptop.
Is anybody able to help me with this query please

Frank


----------

